# 1saddle Saddles?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

:rofl: :rofl:

Sorry, Saddles that are selling from 82.00 to 300.00, a laughing Icon is all I can say........


.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

$82 saddle???  whuh?

I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I am asking for information on the saddles they offer. Not whether you guys would get it or not. Geeze.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Stakie said:


> I am asking for information on the saddles they offer. Not whether you guys would get it or not. Geeze.


Sorry, Good Information also tells someone if they would get it or not.

More Info about the Saddle itself.....

Fiberglass Tree --------- Bad
WaterBuffalo Leather --- Bad
Made in Kanpur India --- Cheap
Quality --- these type of Saddles are know to fall apart, hurting the Horse and/or Rider.


.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Attitude much?

My opinion....and Im guessing that of stga is that if youre going to pay really freaking cheap for a saddle then the quality is also probably pretty cheap.

No need to be catty.

You wanted reviews?
Here they are: eBay Feedback Profile for 1saddle


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't even find them on ebay... if they are $82 they are crap saddles. Chances are the tree is horrible quality which will in turn hurt your horse leading to long term soundness issues as well as back issues.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres the ebay store and saddles just for reference

1Saddle eBay Store About My Store


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

No, no attitude. I just don't like it when people JUST post that they wouldn't get it, or it's a laughing stock to get one of those. I find it rude, it's not the question. Than other questions emerge. Well, why wouldn't you get it? Answering that question would pretty much answer the first. It gives me a good idea on the saddle. Than I understand why. 

So, anyway, thank you. I understand more about the saddle and will look elsewhere.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Stay away from ebay unless it is a saddle that is well known and recognized. Most, if not all, of the cheap saddles I have seen ordered never fit a horse ever. They are a waste of money period. It will fall apart, hurt your horses back or get you hurt. Find an older saddle that has been well made around where you live and before you buy it make sure it fits your horse properly.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I wouldn't completely discount Ebay. I have bought many of my treasures on Ebay and been very happy with them. The trick to Ebay is knowing your brands and knowing what you and your horse need as far as fit. I found an American saddle maker through Ebay that I ended up talking to personally on the phone and we discussed everything about me from my own personal size and weight to the type of tree my horse required. He ended up building me a barrel saddle that I liked so much that one year later, I had him build me a second. Both saddles were under $800 (one was actually under $500). I also found my Crosby dressage saddle on Ebay which is my absolute favorite English saddle to ride and I bought two Stubbens on Ebay, both of which turned out to be amazing deals. The thing you want to stay away from is new packages. Anything that is new and in the $200-300 range and includes bridle, breast collar, pad, etc. is more than likely made very cheaply in India and the likes. It might work as a beginner gift package for a child who doesn't ride much, but even for a child, if they do ride pretty seriously, I would buy something at least American made like an Abetta or something. Now a "used" saddle, even name brand, is not unheard of in that price range on Ebay. I would never have the choices around me locally that Ebay opens up to me since I live in the north Texas area and we're primarily western so I would never tell you to stay away from there, but do lots of digging, reading, and watch several auctions before you buy. Find out what they are closing for. Read all the fine print on the seller. Look at their feedback, be aware of their return policy. And the more details and pictures the better. I like buying from someone that at least knows the difference between measuring a western and an English saddle. If not, you may get misrepresentation on numerous things because they just don't know. Anyway, good luck saddle shopping! It's worth it when you get that prize in the end.


----------

